

Doom3 shaders - Maro
http://mhquake.blogspot.com/2011/11/doom-3-shaders.html

======
m0dE
A picture's worth a thousand words... Screenshots?

~~~
Maro
<http://mhquake.blogspot.com/2011/11/comparison-shots.html>

(I'm not the author.)

~~~
skore
"The quality improvement is nothing short of astonishing." - Nope, sorry,
those screenshots don't sell me on "astonishing".

So next he says "Secondly, I did warn you that it wasn't very noticeable in
screenshots.". Well, ok, I get that, but then why show them?

What I see in the screenshot does look more "well defined", but that also
makes it look even more sterile (I think that was the main criticism with the
original doom3).

If he has something cool to show, by all means he should show it. Maybe a
video would do it more justice?

~~~
bobbles
Well he showed them because people asked to see them

~~~
skore
True, and yet, I would argue that people asked for screenshots that show the
difference, not screenshots that show how they're almost entirely the same.

